# SSD mit SATA 300 - lohnt das wirklich ?



## JoergK (18. Dezember 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
in den letzten Monaten liebäugle ich immer wieder mit einer SSD - besonders, da mein Computer so lange zum Hochfahren oder zum starten bestimmter Software braucht.
Nun sehe ich immer die Übertragungsraten in den Prospekten: da wird von 500 und mehr MB/s gesprochen. Nun bin ich mir der Tatsache, dass ich diese mit meinem SATA300-Mainboard nie erreichen werde, vollkommen bewusst. 
Daher auch die Frage: 
Lohnt es sich wirklich mit SATA300 eine SSD einzubauen, oder ist der Geschwindigkeitsgewinn im Vergleich zu normalen 5400rpm Festplatten nur minimal?

Vielen Dank im vorraus schon mal für eure Antworten !

Schönes Restwochenende
Jörg


----------



## Heretic (18. Dezember 2011)

Mach dir keinen Kopf wegen S-ATA 2 (300MB/s) , ich laufe hier mit meiner Crucial M4 an nem S-ATA 2 Port rum und muss sagen: Selbst das ist mehr als schnell genug !

Wirklich leiden tut hier nur die Maximale Datentransferrate alle anderen Faktoren leiden nicht so extrem darunter. (Zumindestens bei mir). 
Doch in Realen Leben hast du nicht so oft Daten die du 1 zu 1 Kopieren kannst . Von Daher ist die Maximale Datentransferrate eher unwichtig.

Um dir das mal etwas zu erläutern.

HDDs schaffen ca +- 100MB/s und reizen damit so gerade mal S-ATA 1 (150MB/s) knapp aus.
SSD schaffen bis zu 500MB/s und reizen S-ATA 1+2 voll aus und kommen auch schon fast an die S-ATA 3 (600MB/s) grenze.

Was du defenitiv bemerken wirst ,gerade bei einer 5400rpm , ist der Unterschied bei der Reaktionszeit (unabhängig des S-ATA Ports). 
HDDs haben meist über 5ms Reaktionszeit.
SSDs unter 1ms ! 

Mach dir also keinen Kopf drum hol dir ne SSD du wirst es dir selbst danken.
Und beim Nächsten aufrüsten kannste dann per S-ATA 3 auch den Rest rausholen.

mfg Heretic


----------



## derP4computer (18. Dezember 2011)

Zwischenfrage: Wie ist es denn mit einer SSD, die eine Leserate von "*nur 220MB/s*" hat?


----------



## JoergK (18. Dezember 2011)

Also ich bin für alles offen


----------



## GoldenMic (18. Dezember 2011)

Ich habe selber eine Sata III SSD an einem Sata II Port. Auf jedenfall schneller als meine gar nicht so alte Sata II SSD.
Es lohnt sich auf jedenfall
Meine Empfehlung:
Samsung SSD 830 Series PC Upgrade Kit 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7PC128D) | Geizhals.at Österreich

@Heretic: HDD's haben meist eine Reaktionszeit von 12 ms oder mehr.
Bei einer 5400er Platte tippe ich auf 18-20ms.


----------



## Bärenmarke (18. Dezember 2011)

Bin selbst seit neuem stolzer Besitzer der oben genanntent Samsung SSD und ich kann sie dir nur empfehlen 

Hab selbst zwar auch nur Sata2 Ports, aber im Vergleich zu normalen Festplatten sind das Welten! Vorallem wie schon angemerkt kommt es ja auch mehr auf die Zugriffszeit an 

Von daher, wenn du das Geld hast greif zu, ist wirklich jeden Cent wert, mein System lief noch nie so gut wie jetzt.

mfg

Bärenmarke


----------



## Dr. med iziner (20. Dezember 2011)

Ich habe meine Crucial m4 64GB auch nur am SATA II-Port laufen. Ich bin mehr als zufrieden damit. Es es schon ein Unterschied zur einer HDD. Ich habe auch lange überlegt, ob es sich lohnt und da ich nur SATA II habe. Aber es lohnt sich wirklich!

Gruß


----------



## JoergK (24. Dezember 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

bei meiner Suche bin ich nun noch auf eine weitere Frage gekommen.
Und zwar bin ich aufgrund des recht günstigen Preises und der guten Bewertungen auf die S510 (AS510S3-120GM-C) bzw. die S511 (AS511S3-120GM-C) von ADATA gestoßen. Laut Chip gibt es zwischen den beiden zwar Unterschiede in der Lese- und Schreibgeschwindigkeit, aber da die soweit ich das erkenne beide immer noch oberhalb der SATA2 Grenze liegen, ist das nicht ganz so ausschlaggebend.
Hinsichtlich der Zugriffszeiten kommt dann allerdings doch die Frage:

Gibt es bei SATA2 auch eine Grenze für den schnellstmöglichen Zugriff ? Ist bspw. bei 0,1 ms schon Schluss?

Frohe Weihnachten euch Allen !

Jörg


----------



## thom_cat (24. Dezember 2011)

die 510 hat den günstigeren asynchronen speicher verbaut.
der lässt wohl gerade in den schreibwerten etwas schneller nach als der schnellere synchrone speicher.


----------



## GoldenMic (24. Dezember 2011)

Also vom Sandforce Controller möchte ich nur noch abraten.


----------



## Verminaard (24. Dezember 2011)

Samsung ist top.
Hab ich in 2 Rechnern verbaut.
Ausstattung ist gut, gute Software dabei (Samsung SSD Magican Tool, aehnlich wie das Inteltool)
Unterstützt Trim.

Einziger Vorteil der fuer eine M4 spricht, ist das die M4 etwas laenger am Markt ist und diese bisher keine Probleme verursacht.
Diese "Langzeiterfahrung" fehlt der Samsung.


----------



## OctoCore (24. Dezember 2011)

JoergK schrieb:


> Gibt es bei SATA2 auch eine Grenze für den schnellstmöglichen Zugriff ? Ist bspw. bei 0,1 ms schon Schluss?


Nö. Auf die erste Frage. 
Das ist eher eine interne Sache - die Bremse kommt erst, wenn es ans eigentliche Datenschaufeln geht.
Die Zugriffszeiten meiner SSD haben sich durch den Umzug von einem S775-Board mit SATA2 auf ein SandyBridge-System mit SATA3 nicht verändert.


----------



## thom_cat (24. Dezember 2011)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Also vom Sandforce Controller möchte ich nur noch abraten.


 
ich nicht, laufen mittlerweile sehr stabil und sind mit dem passenden speicher die schnellsten laufwerke.


----------

